# Corsair Graphite 600T Frontpanel und Lüftersteuerung



## The_Schroeder (9. April 2011)

*Corsair Graphite 600T Frontpanel und Lüftersteuerung*

Hab mir vor ein paar Woche das 600T geholt, geil, zwar das teuerste aba auch hochwertigste und größste Gehäuse das ich bis jetzt hatte, super Teil, Kumpel von mir ist auf die 3,5cm hinterm Tray neidisch, weil ich den Schlauch der Wakü hinter hab,...

Soo,..und jetzt die Frage xDD

Das USB3 Kabel des Frontpanel ist ja für den extern Anschluss, kommt da vllt eine neue Version mit internen Anschluss?
Ich finde die Lüftersteuerung vom Case nicht wirklich effektiv genung, hab deshalb eine Sentry 2 von NXZT drin, die soll aber wieder raus. 
Hab in der Front noch den 200ter Corsair und oben 2 120mm Noiseblocker.
Eine Steuerung die von 0-12V geht, vllt noch mit einem Taster oder sowas damit man ihn gleich als Schalter für das Licht der 200ter Lüfter nehmen kann


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (12. April 2011)

*AW: Corsair Graphite 600T Frontpanel und Lüftersteuerung*

0-12 Volt ist nicht möglich, da man damit die Lüfter schädigen würden wenn diese mit Unterspannung versorgt werden 

USB3 ist derzeit noch keine Planänderung geplant.


----------



## The_Schroeder (12. April 2011)

*AW: Corsair Graphite 600T Frontpanel und Lüftersteuerung*

Ah ok dann pack ich das Problem anders an =D

mhmm ok aba danke für die flotte Antwort ^^


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (20. April 2011)

*AW: Corsair Graphite 600T Frontpanel und Lüftersteuerung*

nicht dafür, immer gerne.


----------



## Neo126 (18. April 2012)

*AW: Corsair Graphite 600T Frontpanel und Lüftersteuerung*

Hallo ich habe das gehäuse Seit heute. Ich verstehe nicht so ganz was ich mit dem USB 3.0 Internen Kabel anfangen soll. 
Und wie kann ich die Lüftersteuerung anschließen ? ich habe die Lüfter einfach nur an das Mainboard geschlossen. So Funktioniert das sicher nicht oder ? Villeicht kann mir einer mehr sagen. 

mfg
Neo126


----------



## Neo126 (18. April 2012)

*AW: Corsair Graphite 600T Frontpanel und Lüftersteuerung*

Ok das mit der Steuerung hat sich geklärt


----------



## Bluebeard (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Corsair Graphite 600T Frontpanel und Lüftersteuerung*

USB 3.0 Kabel wird nach außen geführt und hinten am USB 3 Anschluss des Mainboards angeschlossen - sofern das Mainboard USB 3.0 unterstützt!

Auf corsair.com ist dies aber auch beschrieben im Blog


----------

